# Ricky Rubio Shows Signs Of Dominance At Copa Del Rey



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Years before current teens knew Flavor Flav only as some fool who looks for love on VH1, he warned “Don’t Believe the Hype” on Public Enemy’s 1988 song whose chorus was it’s name, sandwiching Chuck D verses on issues of the day and media representation. This oft-quoted track has not lost its significance through time or over use; instead, it’s a good approach to take whenever something has a notable level of buzz surrounding it. Calling the buzz surrounding Ricky Rubio “notable” would be an understatement.
> 
> The highest level of basketball played outside of the US can be found in Spain. Euroleague notwithstanding, which gathers teams from 13 different European countries, Spain’s ACB (Asociacion de Clubs de Baloncesto) is the cream of the crop. A good deal of NBA players have honed their skills in the ACB, ranging from Drazen Petrovic and Arvydas Sabonis to the brothers Gasol and Jose Calderon more recently, and a handful of soon to be NBAers are dispersed throughout the league’s 17 teams today. Among these, the apple of everyone’s eye is DKV Joventut point guard Rubio, seemingly a surefire top choice in one of the next two drafts. So when I found out that Rubio was coming to town (Madrid) for a tournament, I knew that peeping him in person was a must to put the hype to the test.
> 
> ...


http://slamonline.com/online/media/slam-tv/2009/02/ricky-ricky-ricky-abuser/


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Ricky Rubio Shows Signs Of Dominane At Copa Del Rey*

The kid is also still recovering from a wrist injury suffered earlier in the year. Think Greg Oden a couple years ago. He is going to be special especially once he begins to shoot the jumper a little better.


----------

